
Report on the Sunway TaihuLight System [pdf] - gnufx
http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/PAPERS/sunway-report-2016.pdf
======
jonbaer
"China has made a big push into high performance computing. In 2001 there were
no supercomputers listed on the Top500 in China. Today China has 167 systems
on the June 2016 Top500 list compared to 165 systems in the US. This is the
first time the US has lost the lead. No other nation has seen such rapid
growth. See Graphs 1 and 2. According to the Chinese national plan for the
next generation of high performance computers, China will develop an exascale
computer during the 13th Five-Year-Plan period (2016-2020). It is clear that
they are on a path which will take them to an exascale computer by 2020, well
ahead of the US plans for reaching exascale by 2023."

